# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Forumska burza

## inikaaaaaa

Poštovani administratori i administratorice,
Prije 6 mjeseci ukinuli ste mi pristup forumskoj burzi. Obećano mi je da će isti biti odobren za 2-3 tjedna. No prošlo je već gotovo 6 mjeseci, pa se pitam U ČEMU JE PROBLEM?
Unaprijed zahvaljujem na Vašem odgovoru,
Srdačan pozdrav

----------


## Storma

Draga inikaaaaaa, problem je u tome što sam smetnula s uma da moram obavijestiti admine da ti odobre pristup. Ispričavam se, nije bilo namjerno. Obzirom da smo se dopisivale preko mailova, mogla si me i ranije kontaktirati. Nisam baš toliko opasna  :Smile:

----------


## baka

> Draga inikaaaaaa, problem je u tome što sam smetnula s uma da moram obavijestiti admine da ti odobre pristup. Ispričavam se, nije bilo namjerno. Obzirom da smo se dopisivale preko mailova, mogla si me i ranije kontaktirati. Nisam baš toliko opasna


Ali jeste, i onda zaboravite  :Nope:

----------


## rossa

> Ali jeste, i onda zaboravite



Ovaj prigovor je bio baš potreban? Bilo bi mi jasno da inikaaaaaa prigovara, ali ne znam koliko ste vi ovdje oštećena strana

----------


## Storma

Jesam zaboravila, i ispričala se zbog toga. No kako je inikaaaaaa postavila pitanje tek sada, čini mi se da ni njoj nije bilo hitno.

----------


## deeeyoo

Sorry, što ovako upadam... Kakva je to burza?

----------


## Cathy

> Sorry, što ovako upadam... Kakva je to burza?


Čekaj pa buš jednog dana saznala. :Grin: 
Rossa, neki moraju biti svakom loncu poklopac. :Smile:

----------


## puntica

vratila sam inikaaaaa pristup burzi
storma je već objasnila što se dogodilo, ja sam mislila da je trajno izgubila pristup :/
sad je vraćena, nadam se da će ovaj puta tamo i ostati  :Smile:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

Hvala admnistratorima.
Čekala sam, jer nisam željela biti naprona.

----------


## baka

> Ovaj prigovor je bio baš potreban? Bilo bi mi jasno da inikaaaaaa prigovara, ali ne znam koliko ste vi ovdje oštećena strana





> Draga inikaaaaaa, problem je u tome što sam smetnula s uma da moram obavijestiti admine da ti odobre pristup. Ispričavam se, nije bilo namjerno. Obzirom da smo se dopisivale preko mailova, mogla si me i ranije kontaktirati. Nisam baš toliko opasna


@rossa, moj komentar (namjera bila je da komentar zvuči dobroćudno) odnosio se na primjedbu _storme_ da nije baš toliko opasna, a ne na dio "problem je u tome što sam smetnula s uma".  :peace:

----------


## baka

> Čekaj pa buš jednog dana saznala.
> Rossa, neki moraju biti svakom loncu poklopac.


Eh, Cathy, Cathy, je ti tajna i je ti poklopac. 

@deeyoo, Forumska burza je oglasni podforum, gdje se mogu kupiti/prodat/zamijeniti/pokloniti potrepštine za djecu i roditelje. Forum ti postaje vidljiv i možeš mu pristupiti nakon određenog broja postova i drugih uvjeta koje procjenjuje osoblje, administratori ovoga foruma.

----------


## deeeyoo

Hvala na objašnjenju, baka!  :Smile:

----------


## artep

i ja bi na burzu

----------


## gogaa

Koji su uvjeti za burzu?

----------


## puntica

> Koji su uvjeti za burzu?


uvjeti nisu javni
kad ih budeš stekla, burza će ti se automatski pojaviti  :Yes:

----------


## em_kay

> uvjeti nisu javni
> kad ih budeš stekla, burza će ti se automatski pojaviti


I ako samo želim kupovati?

----------


## Ledolina

Zasto je ta burza toliko tajna i nepristupacna? cak su i uvijeti za pristupanje tajni..  :Cool: 

Zar nije cilj cijelog foruma olaksati mamama pristup informacijama (pa i oglasima medu ostalim)?

----------


## oka

Korisnicima foruma da, onih koji sudjeluju da im burza pude pripomoć rješit se nepotrebnih stvari, a ne sa ciljem neke zarade. Od takvog načina trgovanja moguće je i povoljno kupiti poneku robicu. Znači osnovni cilj nije preprodaja i zarada kao što ti npr pokušavaš zaraditi na medu a uopće ne sudjeluješ na forumu. 

Imaš mnogo oglasa, njuškalo i ostalnih besplatnih oglasnika gdje možeš prodavati med, a ne da šalješ privatne poruke korisnicima jer je ovo roditeljski forum pa vizavi djece pokušavaš zaraditi.

Nemam ništa protiv zarade, ali ne na taj način.

----------


## Ledolina

Mislim da imate pogresne stavove.. Zasto netko tko radi i nema vremena pisati po par tisuca postova mjesecno, ne bi mogao pristupiti burzi i kupiti nesto povoljno, ili nekome nesto povoljno preprodati ili pokloniti. Nego prvo mora silom prilika nalupetati nekoliko tisuca postova , neovisno o sadrzaju da bi si mogao pripomoci burzom ili pomoci nekom drugom.

Zao mi je sto se dobre namjere na ovom forumu ne cijene, i sto svatko skace na svakoga, te si uzima za pravo napadati ga i kritizirati. To je sve sto cu ja vise reci i napisati na ovom forumu.


Pozdrav svima, i ugodan dan vam zelim.

----------


## oka

Ovo je pripomoć za korisnike foruma i gdje se međusobnim poznavanjem stvori neko povjerenje i sigurnost u trgovanju, osobnih stvari, opreme za djecu itd, a za sve ostalo postoje jako dobri internet oglšivači koje i ja osobno koristim u svom poslu i ne reklamiram svoj posao i ne stvaram zaradu kroz Rodinu burzu iako se kroz 7 godina nakupilo postova i moram priznati da mi to nikad nije palo na pamet.
Posao je posao, Rodin forum je nešto posve privatno.

----------


## koksy

Potpis na Oku. Rodina burza je jedino mjesto gdje ja zaista kupujem s punim povjerenjem. Naravno da se i nakon xy  postova može dogodit da ona/j koji prodaje/kupuje bude kukolj u žitu ali u ovih 7 godina koliko sam tu to mi se nije dogodilo. Jer se treba potruditi da se do burze dođe, kad se napokon dođe onda je blesavo napraviti glupost i nekog prevariti pa da sav taj trud propadne, logično. 
Tako da ja podržavam da i dalje bude ovako kako je.

----------


## sarasvati

A ja ću strpljivo čekati da mi se pojavi burza  :Raspa:   :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Strpljivo TIPKATI!  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Potpis na Oku. Rodina burza je jedino mjesto gdje ja zaista kupujem s punim povjerenjem. Naravno da se i nakon xy  postova može dogodit da ona/j koji prodaje/kupuje bude kukolj u žitu ali u ovih 7 godina koliko sam tu to mi se nije dogodilo. Jer se treba potruditi da se do burze dođe, kad se napokon dođe onda je blesavo napraviti glupost i nekog prevariti pa da sav taj trud propadne, logično. 
> Tako da ja podržavam da i dalje bude ovako kako je.


x

Ovo je jedino mjesto gdje mogu i pričekati za plaćanje ako je kakva frka, i nikad nisam imala neugodnu situaciju. A znali su i drugimene pričekati.

----------


## martinaP

A forumašice koje su dulje tu se sigurno sjećaju kako je Burza nekada izgledala. Ovo sad je puno bolje.

----------


## daddycool

> I ako samo želim kupovati?


da, i ako samo želiš kupovati




> Mislim da imate pogresne stavove.. Zasto netko tko radi i nema vremena pisati po par tisuca postova mjesecno, ne bi mogao pristupiti burzi i kupiti nesto povoljno, ili nekome nesto povoljno preprodati ili pokloniti. Nego prvo mora silom prilika nalupetati nekoliko tisuca postova , neovisno o sadrzaju da bi si mogao pripomoci burzom ili pomoci nekom drugom.
> 
> Zao mi je sto se dobre namjere na ovom forumu ne cijene, i sto svatko skace na svakoga, te si uzima za pravo napadati ga i kritizirati. To je sve sto cu ja vise reci i napisati na ovom forumu.
> 
> 
> Pozdrav svima, i ugodan dan vam zelim.


naši stavovi su formirani dugogodišnjom praksom
što ne znači da se redovito ne propituju, ali za sada se pravila neće mijenjati

----------


## gogaa

> uvjeti nisu javni
> kad ih budeš stekla, burza će ti se automatski pojaviti


Uf,, s troje djecice tesko da stignem toliko tipkati.
Steta, nije mi do zarade vec do toga da nemam kamo sa robicom. :fige:  da bude rasprodaja.
Do tada vas i dalje vise citam a manje pisem :Embarassed:

----------


## zabut

pozdrav
čisto jedan prijedlog
s obzirom da nema više rasprodaje mogli ste olakšati pristup na burzu

----------


## daddycool

forumska burza i rasprodaja su dvije potpuno različite stvari tako da se to vjerojatno neće dogoditi

----------


## danchi74

Pozdrav, uglavnom samo čitam, ne stignem niš komentirat, al me zanima kad bi ja mogla pristupiti burzi?

----------


## puntica

> Pozdrav, uglavnom samo čitam, ne stignem niš komentirat, al me zanima kad bi ja mogla pristupiti burzi?


Kada za to ispuniš uvjete, tj. kad budeš malo više pisala

----------


## VeraM

A koliko je to malo vise, i gdje da gledam, jer rijetko sidem dolje do donjih pdf. Ja bih recimo htjela nesto kupit da ne idem sad u detalje što i rado bih kupila polovno od nekog s foruma jer mislim da me neće tu preveslat. Cekat cu ja, nije problem, al nadam se da ne moram skupit tipa 500 postov.

----------


## Beti3

burza ti je pod: ostalo. ako ju ne vidiš, bit će brzo.

----------


## stanamar

Pozdrav, mene zanima forumska burza. No, vjerojatno nemam dovoljan broj postova za pristup. Koliko je uopće potrebno imati komentara?

----------


## jelena.O

izbrisala spajalica

----------


## spajalica

kad dodje vrijeme i kad te upoznamo dobit ces pristup  :Smile:

----------

